# Schwinn Rear Rack



## marching_out (Oct 23, 2017)

This has probably been asked a hundred times but I'm failing to find the information. I have a Schwinn four reflector rack that I need to re-finish. How do you remove the reflectors without damaging them? And, what do you use to ensure they stay on when you put them back on the rack?


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 29, 2017)

Usually they twist off easily. Maybe try some rubbing alcohol on the edges. Alcohol is used to remove and install grips.


----------

